# Christmas in South Africa



## erinhalligan (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm moving to South Africa in November to a small town called Mojadjiskloof (near Tzaneen). I'm a little concerned about this transition for me as I'm a single woman coming from a big city (Chicago) where I have lots of friends and family. Can anyone speak to what life is like in South Africa in December? I heard rumors that the place pretty much shuts down for weeks and everyone goes on holiday.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

erinhalligan said:


> I'm moving to South Africa in November to a small town called Mojadjiskloof (near Tzaneen). I'm a little concerned about this transition for me as I'm a single woman coming from a big city (Chicago) where I have lots of friends and family. Can anyone speak to what life is like in South Africa in December? I heard rumors that the place pretty much shuts down for weeks and everyone goes on holiday.



hi 

I dont think you could call it a shut down. A lot of people do holiday this time of year, schools are on summer break. The south coast is mobbed at this time of year.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Erin, Tzaneen (and by inference modjadi'skloof whch is named after Modjadi the Rain Queen if you wish to google it) is a small farming community who will take you to their hearts and entertain you royally.
Over the Xmas period the parties and barbecues (braai's) will be immense however there may be a shortage of eligible males.
Its a warm (very) beautiful jewell of a place in its scenery and its people..


----------

